# Daten Verschlüsseln



## posi90 (29. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne einige Daten auf meinem Computer verschlüsseln um unbefugten Zugriff zu vermeiden.

Da ich C/C++ gerne programmiere habe ich mir gedacht, ich könnte jede Datei einzeln verschlüsseln und den Schlüssel extern (USB-Stick) speichern. Dies scheint mir jedoch etwas zu umständlich.

Mit etwas googlen bin ich nun auf Steganos, TrueCrypt und BitLocker gestoßen.

Steganos schloss ich aus da es keine Freeware ist. Möchte nun gerne wissen, was "besser" oder "sicherer" ist.

Hinterlassen diese Programme irgendwelche Spuren auf dem Computer die zum Passwort führen können?

Wie ist mein Passwort sicher geschützt?

Sind die Daten letztlich auch von Spezialisten sicher?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 Poseidon


----------



## {Eve} (30. April 2011)

Hi,

also ich benutze seid ein paar Jahren TrueCrypt und es funktioniert super.

Falls du dieses verwenden solltest dann würde ich allerdings keine zweifache Verschlüsselung verwenden, da diese einfach etwas zu Rechenintensiv ist und teilweise zu kleinen Pausen (1sec) führt. Das nervt auf die Dauer ein bisschen. 

Wie dein Passwort sicher geschützt ist? Wahrscheinlich gar nicht. ^^
Es kommt dabei stark darauf an wie du damit umgehst.

Gruss


----------

